# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Stabbed in the neck

## angel64

In my dream, I was in some kind of shopping centre, I took the elevator to get to my car which was parked in the car park in the basement, as the stairs looked dodgy, I'm quite fearful in the dark so when the elevator door opened and there were 2 dodgy looking people there; a man and a woman- both looked like they were in their 30's it startled me, but I saw a worker with a big crate full of stock so it reassured me slightly, I was mugged once at night so I thought the quicker I get in my car the better, I pressed the unlock button and my car lit up I walked fast, then I hear something, the girl was running at me screaming, she looked like she wanted to get me, I looked up shocked but before I knew it the man had come from another direction he pinned me against my car and his arm raised up swiftly, he must have stabbed me I didn't feel pain, but a huge rush of warmth on my neck, I must have been bleeding heavily.

I woke up gasping, it was so real, I could feel the blood when he stabbed me, it woke me so suddenly.

I'm worried, my grandad died 6 days ago, I'm set to inherit £50,000, my dad told me I should make a will, I'm only 23 but he said it's a good idea, I told him I was leaving it to my half-brother, his mother is a heroin addict, she remarried another heroin addict, I think she would do anything for the money, and she already despises me.

What does the dream mean?

----------


## Dreamcaster

> In my dream, I was in some kind of shopping centre, I took the elevator to get to my car which was parked in the car park in the basement, as the stairs looked dodgy, I'm quite fearful in the dark so when the elevator door opened and there were 2 dodgy looking people there; a man and a woman- both looked like they were in their 30's it startled me, but I saw a worker with a big crate full of stock so it reassured me slightly, I was mugged once at night so I thought the quicker I get in my car the better, I pressed the unlock button and my car lit up I walked fast, then I hear something, the girl was running at me screaming, she looked like she wanted to get me, I looked up shocked but before I knew it the man had come from another direction he pinned me against my car and his arm raised up swiftly, he must have stabbed me I didn't feel pain, but a huge rush of warmth on my neck, I must have been bleeding heavily.
> 
> I woke up gasping, it was so real, I could feel the blood when he stabbed me, it woke me so suddenly.
> 
> I'm worried, my grandad died 6 days ago, I'm set to inherit £50,000, my dad told me I should make a will, I'm only 23 but he said it's a good idea, I told him I was leaving it to my half-brother, his mother is a heroin addict, she remarried another heroin addict, I think she would do anything for the money, and she already despises me.
> 
> What does the dream mean?



Oddly enough, I think you have already interpreted your own dream. The dream is saying your afraid that someone is gonna covet something you value. It could be the inheritance or it could be something more emotional or spiritual. 

Typically for me shopping centres represent prosperity. A shopping centre is a place comprised of many 'stores'.  I always interpreted 'stores' as representing a form of storage or a place where you store something valuable (i.e. merchandise). This thing of value could represent an emotion or a mentality, or something you're attached to etc. It's the minds way of using association to send a message to us in the form of an analogy (i think it's an analogy, maybe a metaphor). 

Of course it's your dream, and I'm only giving you an idea based on my experiences. In the end what the store and other imagery represents may be different for you. It's up to you to decide what comes to mind when you think of these images. 

Impressions are also very important in dreams. So the way you feel is part of the message. It seems the message your dream is sending revolves around an underlying fear. The dream is trying to get the message across by using a previous experiences you are familiar with or a time when you may have felt those emotions (i.e. mugged). In the dream you seem to feel like someone is threatening to take something from you. Something that you value, as illustrated by the shopping centre. It could be your sense of security, your money, your car, or other things much more heinous like you life. 

In the case of your dreams it seems like your life is being threatened. I say this because you were stabbed in the neck. This caused you to bleed causing the blood 'stored' in your body to be released. Blood typically represents life and when it's shed it represents loss of life. 

 I find it odd that you were stabbed in the neck. The image reminds me of vampirism. Maybe there is some association. Perhaps you may feel someone or something threatens to suck the life out of you. Again, this could mean you have subconscious fears of someone taking the inheritance or it could be something more emotional, spiritual, etc. 

The worker seems to give you a sense of courage and a sense of security. The worker is a part of the store and a contributor to the process of prosperity that ensures that the store continue to prosper. The worker might represent your work ethic. Maybe you believe in work and fear laziness as most people do? Work gives you a sense of confidence and promotes life through prosperity and theft hurts that system which promotes abundance by destroying the mechanism that promotes that prosperity. 

The fact that the age of the two people who threaten you was age 30 could also mean that you fear maturing or getting older. Considering that someone close to you recently died, it might reflect your own fear of death and dying.  These two people clearly represent some form of death in that they are responsible for spilling you blood. As I previously pointed out, blood shed represents loss of life or death. 

My interpretation is kinda dodgy, but I think you can get a general idea of what I'm saying. Obviously a adjusted the interpretation to revolve around what you wrote considering that's what seems most important to you.

----------


## Burned up

Not sure what the symbolism means but your concerns seem to raise meaningful dream material.  At some level you fear you're going to be destroyed.  Doesn't mean the threat is actually there, but the money would presumably exacerbate any threat.  Or, at least, you'd feel like it might.  Your last comments seem to be totally relevant as if you've already made the connection yourself.  Sometimes what we can mostly get from dreams are feelings which we can match with real life, and this could be one of those.

Just some thoughts related to your life situation:
You presumably care about your half-brother.  You seem to be able to provide something for him where his mother cannot.  Perhaps you feel he needs someone like you around?  But if you die then the money passes his way.  He would be under intense pressure from his mother to give her some or all of it.  I'm sure this is not lost on you but it does put pressure on you to stay alive, for his sake (ironically).

----------


## oniman7

Even though I have interpreted dreams, i don't really believe it works.  I'm especially convinced in a case like this. I don't really think the dream means anything. It's probably just a normal nightmare coming at a bad time.

----------


## Dreamcaster

> Even though I have interpreted dreams, i don't really believe it works. I'm especially convinced in a case like this. I don't really think the dream means anything. It's probably just a normal nightmare coming at a bad time.



I think my interpretation is accurate. I think you can interpret any dream with the right info. If the dream is important enough for that person to look for a forum, start and account, and write the dream to get it interpreted it probably means something.

----------


## oniman7

While I agree you did a great job with it, the fact that somebody would go through all that trouble just menas it bothered them. Not looking to argue, I just want to keep an open mind.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

I believe only the the dreamer him/herself can interpret dreams. Whether they can do it objectively, or resort to wishful thinking (probably) is another question.

----------


## Burned up

> I believe only the the dreamer him/herself can interpret dreams. Whether they can do it objectively, or resort to wishful thinking (probably) is another question.



In a sense I agree.  But asking for feedback from e.g. this forum can help the dreamer decide what feels like the most likely explanation.  I think it helps to offer explanations tentatively, allowing the dreamer to think more about what they want to learn from the dream.

It also helps when the dreamer engages in the subsequent discussion of their dream.  That's where the real teasing out of dream work can be done.  All too often we never hear any more from the OP  :Sad: .

----------

